# glossy or lustre?



## lkavaney (Jun 30, 2007)

when does one print glossy or lustre? I have a competition entry to post (pet portrait) and I have it printed both ways but I'm not sure which one I should use to be honest. Though I think the glossy looks best close up and the lustre from a short distance but they both very nicely printed. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2007)

Isn't that a matter of personal tastes in the end?
Like my own choice would always be "glossy" since I find those photos look clearer and more detailed. And I just guess detail is one of the features the jurors will look for in the competition?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

matt mostly to hide the defects for me...  Sometimes a large print is matt just because they don't look as soft after enlargement with matt finish.


----------



## lkavaney (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I do like the gloss best on this print, but my other photo for another competition I like best in the lustre LOL so guess I made my decision  thanks for your help with my silly question.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 30, 2007)

also agree matte for hide defects, and i like whites on matte better too


----------

